# Gluten Free and....



## lavender

Ok, so I am starting a two week gluten free trial at the advice of my doc and others on this board. I slowly weaned myself off gluten this last week (could not go cold turkey) and yesterday was day 1. I have noticed that I have been getting constipated over this week and that it seems to be getting worse. The only think I have changed is the gluten. Is this related? Any ideas? I am waiting on lab results, but I do not feel hypothyorid, if anything a bit hyper.


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> Ok, so I am starting a two week gluten free trial at the advice of my doc and others on this board. I slowly weaned myself off gluten this last week (could not go cold turkey) and yesterday was day 1. I have noticed that I have been getting constipated over this week and that it seems to be getting worse. The only think I have changed is the gluten. Is this related? Any ideas? I am waiting on lab results, but I do not feel hypothyorid, if anything a bit hyper.


It could be if the gluten caused IBS. It will take a while for your system to adjust. I like a product called Swiss Kriss which is an all natural herbal lax. We (hubby and I) actually do eat a lot of rice and that tends to cause constipation.

I am so excited that you are taking the "challenge!"


----------



## midgetmaid

I'm gluten free, too, and one thing it caused for me was severe constipation. But gluten free is very low fiber, so I take a fiber supplement a couple of times a day and some magnesium.

Renee


----------



## lavender

I'm already on magnesium, and I have some gluten-free "easy fiber" from when I was taking narcotics after surgery. Guess I'll try that. I have also been having a lot of heartburn this past week and was wondering if that's from the gluten free diet as well.

I'm not convinced that this is going to help anything, but I am trying. I can't imagine trying to eat like this forever. Can't eat in the school cafeteria. Any eating out will be a challenge, and as a vegetarian, I had to give up all of my vegetarian meat substitutes-veggie burgers, bacon, sausage, it's all full of gluten. I don't eat them often, but I am going to miss it. Doc said "low gluten." Not sure exactly what that means, but perhaps after I've been totally gluten free for a few weeks, I'll try a sausage patty and see what happens.

Bought some fish so I can get more protein, and I've been grinding up nuts for nut-butter. Just got home for the gluten-free bakery where I got a loaf of nice soft bread that actually tastes like bread and has the texture of bread. Making my own salad dressing with the help of the mortar and pestle I got for Christmas. Even bought some gluten-free flour so I can make some dumplings since I have been craving sour kraut and dumplings lately.


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> I'm already on magnesium, and I have some gluten-free "easy fiber" from when I was taking narcotics after surgery. Guess I'll try that. I have also been having a lot of heartburn this past week and was wondering if that's from the gluten free diet as well.
> 
> I'm not convinced that this is going to help anything, but I am trying. I can't imagine trying to eat like this forever. Can't eat in the school cafeteria. Any eating out will be a challenge, and as a vegetarian, I had to give up all of my vegetarian meat substitutes-veggie burgers, bacon, sausage, it's all full of gluten. I don't eat them often, but I am going to miss it. Doc said "low gluten." Not sure exactly what that means, but perhaps after I've been totally gluten free for a few weeks, I'll try a sausage patty and see what happens.
> 
> Bought some fish so I can get more protein, and I've been grinding up nuts for nut-butter. Just got home for the gluten-free bakery where I got a loaf of nice soft bread that actually tastes like bread and has the texture of bread. Making my own salad dressing with the help of the mortar and pestle I got for Christmas. Even bought some gluten-free flour so I can make some dumplings since I have been craving sour kraut and dumplings lately.


See? It really is not that hard. Oh, I love dumpling and I love sauerkraut. All us Buckeyes do!! LOL!!

Do you like legumes? We eat a lot of dried beans, split peas, lentils etc.. Put them in our salads, make wholesome soups, serve as a side dish etc.. Very high in protein!

Thank you for sharing your journey w/us!! I find this exciting and very very interesting.

Get some Thai Noodles. They are awesome.


----------



## northernlite

I am a Celiac and have been 11 years gluten free. Even if you are not celiac and only have a gluten sensitivity, I don't think low gluten will work. It is kind of an all or nothing type of thing. Most people I know who are gluten free regardless of the cause, have a pretty noticeable reaction when they ingest gluten.

As others have stated, the constipation is most likely from the lack of fiber. You miss the high fiber grains and you have to work at getting your enough fiber to keep everything moving! Most gluten free bake goods use rice flour as their primary flour and white rice has little fiber.

Beans, nuts (particularly peanuts and almonds), oatmeal, corn meal, brown rice, popcorn, some fruits and veggies all can get you the fiber you need.

Google all your favorite foods, salad dressings, etc and you will find that many are gluten free. Google your favorite resturants and look for their gluten free menus or ask when you are there. Most have them now.

It looks impossible when you start but you get really use to picking out the gluten free items.


----------



## lavender

UGH, went to brunch with my friends. had some wonderful huevos rancheros with corn tortillas. but, one of my friends brought a plate of cookies (and my friends never bring cookies to the restaurant) and kept offering them to me. I said no, but it was really hard. Last night as well, went out, ordered an artichoke instead of an entree (it was really good) and then someone bought these giant cookies and kept passing them around, putting them right in my face. I finally told my friends this morning, and maybe things will get easier as I start talking about it and people know not to practically out something on my plate, but this is hard.

Eating out is hard enough for a vegetarian. Sometimes I am lucky if I can find 1-2 items on a menu when I go out. Then, eliminating gluten makes it that much harder. I know it all depends on what restaurant I go to. I suppose I will just have to be that much more choosy when I go out.

Yes, I eat beans. I have tons of dried beans, but I am not very skilled at preparing them. Have found that canned beans are easier. Love lentils, but I don't digest them well. Have tons of brown rice, tend to eat it more than white. Already have rice noodles, and the gluten free bakery makes noodles and spaghetti made out of a mixture of flours, not just rice (which I am starting to suspect will be easier on the bowels). I am a bit worried about adding a bunch of corn meal because I don't digest whole corn. Haven't noticed a problem with the corn tortillas yet, but I am being cautious. I eat a ton of fruit as well, and I thought that would help with the fiber. But not so far.

I have heard conflicting things about oatmeal and gluten, so I was trying to avoid it for now. Figure I'll wait a few weeks to get the gluten out of my system and see if I notice anything when I eat it or any kind of wheat in small amounts.

I am still not convinced that gluten is my issue since so many of my symptoms got better when I started Armour. I'm really not sure that I have any big symptoms and if I would notice a difference right now. My pain is pretty minimal, and the swelling is gone everywhere except my ankles. (it's nice to be able to tell that there are bones in my fingers again). I know I have seen some dramatic shifts in a few people who have stopped gluten, which is probably what is motivating me right now. It will probably take actually seeing/feeling a difference or seeing symptoms return if I eat gluten for me to be convinced gluten is actually affecting me.


----------



## lavender

One more question (for the moment), any connection between gluten free and heartburn? I have had quite a bit this week


----------



## northernlite

No connection that I know of between gluten free and heartburn but I would imagine any major change in diet can mess up your system for a bit.

I also imagine it would be difficult to be vegetarian and gluten free. I can always eat going out because I can just count on ordering a plain steak or grilled chicken or a bunless burger along with potatoes and a veggie. It would be difficult for me to be full without the meat. I have two outstanding pizza places in my town that make gluten free pizza, one deep dish, one thin crust, I enjoy them immensely. Mexican - in all most all authentic places they will make anything with corn tortillas if you ask.

When I was first diagnosed Celiac oatmeal was forbidden. There were studies done where they reintroduced oatmeal to Celiacs and then measured the blood for the presence of antibodies the autoimmune reaction creates. It did not cause the autoimmune reaction and oatmeal was designated as acceptable for a gluten free diet. The problem comes with whether or not it is processed in a gluten free facility due to cross contamination with wheat. There are many certified gluten free oatmeals on the market now. I buy those when I buy oatmeal but I don't hesitate to eat a food that has oatmeal or oat flour in it even if I don't know if it is certified gluten free.

I am careful with my diet and staying away from gluten but I am not anal about it. You've got to live your life and enjoy it too!

Pamela's chocolate cake mix, in a pink bag. Outstanding!! Duncun Hines frosting in a can, most are gluten free! Make yourself something sinfully delicious and gluten free!


----------



## northernlite

Also, I hear Udi's baked goods are good. I have two gluten free bakeries within 4 miles of my house so I get fresh baked goods, what are the odds of that??? One is Celiac Specialties and they do ship if you want to google them.

Other staples I keep around for snacking and taking with me in case I get in a situation where there is nothing I can eat - Mr. Krispers Baked Rice Krisps - Sour Cream and Onion, Glutino Pretzel Twists, Smartfood Cheddar Popcorn, Glutino Breakfast Bars - Apple


----------



## lavender

The thought of steak and ground beef, chicken completely grosses me out. As much as I care about the animals, I'm vegetarian because the thought of meat nauseates me. 14 years now, so I don't see that changing.

I'm pretty happy with the gluten free bakery, even if it is a bit pricey. I think I saw bread from udi's at the store and it was as hard as a rock. Not too far off from the wretched tapioca or rice bread I tried before.

One of my other challenges is that I could really stand to loose quite a bit of weight, and so I'm trying to avoid the sweets. When I start, I just can't seem to stop myself. Avoiding white sugar, high fructose corn syrup, and all the fake sugars-aspartame, splenda, yuck! So, I do have a bunch of fresh fruit around. Lots of rick cakes. A bag of gluten free animal crackers.

I'm not starving. Which was the problem the one time I tried to go GF a few years ago. I might have lasted a week because I felt so weak and headachey the whole time. I had no idea what to eat. Then, I realized all the fake meat products I was eating were full of wheat, and I just gave up. That's why I let myself build up and prepare for this this time. I really want to be able to give this a good 2-3 weeks so I can tell if it's working. I know I have to have it totally out of my diet for a bit before I add it back in to see if there is a reaction.


----------



## northernlite

Well good luck!

I only hit my GF bakery once a month for staples because that is one place I don't really need to be also!! They have donuts, pies and cakes that taste like the real thing and I don't need them in any form. I can't resist and buy one small treat a trip and usually a GF sandwich on her GF onion poppy seed roll.

She carries a lot of other products and my one recent find from there is the Pacific brand Condensed Cream of soups. I love them for casseroles and things like that with my favorite being the Cream of Celery.


----------



## jm1910

Hi Lavender

I have thyroid problems at the moment that are unmedicated due to them being outside the box with the results, well two results inside the range 8 outside.

After talking with a dietician as i was getting concerned with putting on 1kg a week she has placed me on reduced Carb and gluten free, i am 3 days in and finding it a challenge. I must have picked the choclate Tim Tam 3 times outta the fridge smelling it and then putting it back to stick a large note on saying STAY AWAY FROM THE TIM TAM JANE. I do however feel better after meals and definately not so bloated all the time.

Great that you are managing to keep at it.

Jane


----------



## lavender

Thanks for the encouragement.

We don't have Tim Tams in the US, but I can imagine. I would have a hard time if they were in the house. I live alone. So, for now, all my gluten items are either gone or on the top shelf in the back of my cabinet where I can't see it and need a stool to even get to it!

I ma surprised that I am getting through this so well. Finding other things to enjoy. Seems to be working for now.


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> UGH, went to brunch with my friends. had some wonderful huevos rancheros with corn tortillas. but, one of my friends brought a plate of cookies (and my friends never bring cookies to the restaurant) and kept offering them to me. I said no, but it was really hard.  Last night as well, went out, ordered an artichoke instead of an entree (it was really good) and then someone bought these giant cookies and kept passing them around, putting them right in my face. I finally told my friends this morning, and maybe things will get easier as I start talking about it and people know not to practically out something on my plate, but this is hard.
> 
> Eating out is hard enough for a vegetarian. Sometimes I am lucky if I can find 1-2 items on a menu when I go out. Then, eliminating gluten makes it that much harder. I know it all depends on what restaurant I go to. I suppose I will just have to be that much more choosy when I go out.
> 
> Yes, I eat beans. I have tons of dried beans, but I am not very skilled at preparing them. Have found that canned beans are easier. Love lentils, but I don't digest them well. Have tons of brown rice, tend to eat it more than white. Already have rice noodles, and the gluten free bakery makes noodles and spaghetti made out of a mixture of flours, not just rice (which I am starting to suspect will be easier on the bowels). I am a bit worried about adding a bunch of corn meal because I don't digest whole corn. Haven't noticed a problem with the corn tortillas yet, but I am being cautious. I eat a ton of fruit as well, and I thought that would help with the fiber. But not so far.
> 
> I have heard conflicting things about oatmeal and gluten, so I was trying to avoid it for now. Figure I'll wait a few weeks to get the gluten out of my system and see if I notice anything when I eat it or any kind of wheat in small amounts.
> 
> I am still not convinced that gluten is my issue since so many of my symptoms got better when I started Armour. I'm really not sure that I have any big symptoms and if I would notice a difference right now. My pain is pretty minimal, and the swelling is gone everywhere except my ankles. (it's nice to be able to tell that there are bones in my fingers again). I know I have seen some dramatic shifts in a few people who have stopped gluten, which is probably what is motivating me right now. It will probably take actually seeing/feeling a difference or seeing symptoms return if I eat gluten for me to be convinced gluten is actually affecting me.


Soak all dried beans overnight in warm (tepid) water. Drain well the next day and rinse. Then put fresh water and boil them. We put them in our salads, mash for veggie burgers w/cilantro, other herbs, spices, onion, garlic and egg to hold together (or if you don't want an egg, soak flaxseed until mucilage forms and use that as a binder seeds and all. Great veggie burgers!

Flaxseed is one-third oil, the remainder consisting of fiber, protein and mucilage. Flaxseed slowly releases its mucilage through the fiber wall. After half an hour of soaking the little seeds, slippery mucilage forms. The flaxseeds act as a tiny mucilage release capsule. This release continues, changing the water to a slippery consistency similar to light oil. This water from flaxseed is God's gift for a toxic colon! It lubricates and absorbs toxins perfectly.

Purchase Maze flour (corn); you can make amazing things w/this. We make cakes, cookies and use it for breading and so on!

You are doing great. You will continue to see a difference. Armour is really helping you also. I am so so glad!!










By the way; you will see your ankles again. They take longer. Mine were like elephant ankles. You could not see them at all! Now they are sharply defined as they should be.


----------



## april

Does Graves affect how your body tolerates glutten? Has anyone tried alternative medicines? A friend is trying to convince me to see a homeopathy.


----------



## Andros

april said:


> Does Graves affect how your body tolerates glutten? Has anyone tried alternative medicines? A friend is trying to convince me to see a homeopathy.


Yes; many of us have found that we with Graves' no longer process glutens very well if at all.

Graves' is a life-threatening situation if not properly treated. It is my humble advice that you stick w/conventional doctoring.

However, anything you can do to improve your diet and so on is very very good.

Also beware that there are now many meds you can no longer safely take, especially OTC stuff. Anything "adrenergic" can send your heart into arrhythmia. Any iodine containing foods..................risky. And that includes seafood.

Ask for Carbocaine instead of Novacaine for dental work etc.. Check all labels and ask a lot of questions as well as looking up contraindications on the 'net!


----------



## lavender

Andros said:


> Ask for Carbocaine instead of Novacaine for dental work etc.. Check all labels and ask a lot of questions as well as looking up contraindications on the 'net!


I've never heard of Carbacaine, but my dentist told me that Novacaine is usually given with ephinepherin, which can speed up your heart. She give me just pain novacaine because of heart racing and anxiety I had from the stuff with the ephinpherin in it.


----------



## lavender

Andros said:


> Soak all dried beans overnight in warm (tepid) water. Drain well the next day and rinse. Then put fresh water and boil them. We put them in our salads, mash for veggie burgers w/cilantro, other herbs, spices, onion, garlic and egg to hold together (or if you don't want an egg, soak flaxseed until mucilage forms and use that as a binder seeds and all. Great veggie burgers!
> 
> Flaxseed is one-third oil, the remainder consisting of fiber, protein and mucilage. Flaxseed slowly releases its mucilage through the fiber wall. After half an hour of soaking the little seeds, slippery mucilage forms. The flaxseeds act as a tiny mucilage release capsule. This release continues, changing the water to a slippery consistency similar to light oil. This water from flaxseed is God's gift for a toxic colon! It lubricates and absorbs toxins perfectly.
> 
> Purchase Maze flour (corn); you can make amazing things w/this. We make cakes, cookies and use it for breading and so on!
> 
> You are doing great. You will continue to see a difference. Armour is really helping you also. I am so so glad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way; you will see your ankles again. They take longer. Mine were like elephant ankles. You could not see them at all! Now they are sharply defined as they should be.


One week off gluten today. Haven't noticed any major changes other than the bowels, which are not really feeling "better."

That sounds like a good non-wheat veggie burger recipe. I do eat eggs, but the flaxseeds sound good too. I have tried soaking beans for days, and they still won't cook right. Is it possible for dried beans to be too old to cook?

I'm glad to hear that there is hope yet for my ankles. They have been swollen since right before surgery. I had similar swelling in my left ankle about 5 years ago, and it went away after a few months. I was sent to a few different doctors for an evaluation, but by the time I saw the right doctor, my ankle was back to normal.


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> I've never heard of Carbacaine, but my dentist told me that Novacaine is usually given with ephinepherin, which can speed up your heart. She give me just pain novacaine because of heart racing and anxiety I had from the stuff with the ephinpherin in it.


There are still side-effects for "some" persons but it is non-adrenergic and that is a good thing.

http://www.rxlist.com/carbocaine-drug.htm


----------



## Andros

lavender said:


> One week off gluten today. Haven't noticed any major changes other than the bowels, which are not really feeling "better."
> 
> That sounds like a good non-wheat veggie burger recipe. I do eat eggs, but the flaxseeds sound good too. I have tried soaking beans for days, and they still won't cook right. Is it possible for dried beans to be too old to cook?
> 
> I'm glad to hear that there is hope yet for my ankles. They have been swollen since right before surgery. I had similar swelling in my left ankle about 5 years ago, and it went away after a few months. I was sent to a few different doctors for an evaluation, but by the time I saw the right doctor, my ankle was back to normal.


Oh, yes...................we quit buying dried beans @ Walmart for that very reason. Believe that or not. They do have to be cooked on low for many hours @ a slow rolling boil/simmer.

Yes; your ankles will respond. As I said, it did take a while for mine (on the Armour) but lo and behold!! Zowza! I was so glad. What woman does not want "purty" ankles?? Ha, ha!


----------



## lavender

I know I had some beans that I soaked for 2 days, and then boiled for hours, and they were edible, but still pretty tough. Perhaps I need to ditch the collection abandoned by the old roommate years ago and start over!


----------

